# Gnome Valley Trilogy



## granddad gnome (Dec 3, 2011)

I have never tried to write a story before, so a little history may be of help to you all. I,am a retired manufacturer of concrete products. Garden ornaments (Garden gnomes). I have a G Scale garden rail-road, named (would you 
believe "Gnome Valley Rail-road"). I have been talked into writing a story about the railway. I have come up with the following.THE GNOME VALLEY TRILOGY

Briefly, this trilogy tells the story as follows,
Part 1 tells the story of how the long forgotten art of making Barley Sugar Pudding was revived, after finding the long lost Barley Sugar Mines.

Part 2 goes on to explain how the brewing of Gnomezade was discovered and the trouble it coursed.

Part 3 is the finally part of the story that explains how the fame of the valley’s manufactured goods and its method of transportation spread all over upper middle earth. 


Not knowing anything about fantasy writing I have written three chapters of part one and now found in the forth I have not mentioned currencies. can anyone help me with ideas as how to introduce the use of currencies. I thought I would use credits that can be bartered for other things, But where do they come from and how are they used.


----------



## Giant (Dec 3, 2011)

I was wondering if the Gnomes were the only civilization. If so then they could have one currency that is traded through out the communities with relative ease. Maybe some certain type of gnome(s) were in charge of the gnome bank or mint and these gnomes crafted all the credits there. If there are several gnome communities, living in the gardens and fields owned by humans, then maybe they would be better off scavenging items left by humans. Maybe a pepsi bottle top would worth more then a sprite bottle top. Any easily discarded item would be an easy thing to incorporate in, the smaller the item the better I would think to accommodate the gnomes small size.


----------



## granddad gnome (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts. My long term thoughts are that gnomes are the main reason for this story with the odd Nasty Troll popping up now and then, Credits minted by King gnome Septimus Magnus Montaque of Yorkhamshire are circulating the gnome society but most trading is done by the bartering. Eggburt Huckledarry who found the lost mine needs financial backing to revive the areas wealth so is trying to aproach the King for this help. the end result in the end leads to him being made Lord Eggburt Huckledarry of Barrowbridge


----------

